# makin bacon



## pep (Feb 17, 2011)

smoked 72 lb of pork bellys 4 bacon.i cured and smoked 40lb with skin on and the rest with skin off,much better with skin off


----------



## alblancher (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey pep,  it didn't happen unless you give us some Qview.

Welcome to the forum,  why not drop in the new members section and introduce yourself

Personally I smoke mine with the skin on because I find it easier to skin after smoking.  I also like the smoked skin as seasoning for a pot of beans.  I would say the majority of people  on this forum smoke with the skin off.  I will say if you smoke with the skin on you need to smoke a lot longer to get the smoke to penetrate through the entire belly.

Again,  welcome to the forum

Al


----------

